# HR10-250 w/ peanut for the cost of shipping



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

At least one of the internal fans is less than 2 months used, maybe both -- I swapped parts between this one and another one that died and lost track of which one has the good fan. I'm happy to include the other one too; hard drive's dead. Only one remote. I'm near San Jose, CA.


----------

